# Consider renaming the one of the NDS boards?



## scubersteve (Jan 30, 2008)

Since flashing isn't really popular anymore (was it ever, really?), can we rename the "NDS - Flashing Hardware and Software" board?

Unless I'm actually being really n00b, and flashing means something other than rewriting the firmware on the NDS/L.

One suggestion is:  NDS - Backup Solutions

This could apply to the GBA board with the similar name as well.


----------



## TheStump (Jan 30, 2008)

yeah i guess after the seven days you've been here you must really feel there are some changes that need to be made.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> Unless I'm actually being really n00b, and flashing means something other than rewriting the firmware on the NDS/L.


Flashing hardware = flashcarts and the like.


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 30, 2008)

>.<

It wasn't a demand, or even a request.
It was a suggestion.

And, thank you destructobot for the explaination of "Flashing Hardware"

Anyone wanna close this? Or is it still open for discussion?


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 31, 2008)

There is a forum for FlashMe and the like.


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(DarkAura @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> There is a forum for FlashMe and the like.



what?


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 31, 2008)

Jah, right here.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showforum=96


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 31, 2008)

No, I know that.
I meant what do you mean?
So what there's a flashme board?

What I'm saying is that I don't totally think that flashing hardware/software is appropriate for what's in that board.


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 31, 2008)

The term "flashing hardware and software" comes from back when GBA flashcarts all used NOR flash memory. You would have to flash games to the carts in order to play them, and you needed special hardware (or at least a cable to plug your GBA into your PC) and software to do it. 

Even later on when carts started using meory cards, you still needed software to patch the games so that they would work on that particular cart. Being able to drag & drop a rom onto a memory card and have it just work is a relatively recent development.

When people say "flash a DS", that's really just short for "flash a custom firmware to the flash memory in a DS".


----------



## pelago (Jan 31, 2008)

I quite like the OP's suggestion of "backup solutions".

Oh and to TheStump, just because the OP is new here, it doesn't mean they don't have good ideas. When you are new to a site, you notice all the quirks straightaway, whereas if you've been here a while you learn where things are, and don't realise when things are not logical.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 31, 2008)

Flashing Hardware and Software is perfectly logical. To anyone who's been pirating longer than 3 years (Instantly discount 90% of R4 users)


----------



## Sinkhead (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> yeah i guess after the seven days you've been here you must really feel there are some changes that need to be made.


Calm down... Anyone is entitled to make a suggestion.


----------



## Hooya (Jan 31, 2008)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Jan 30 2008 said:


> yeah i guess after the seven days you've been here you must really feel there are some changes that need to be made.



"There's always been a lottery!"


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 31, 2008)

I totally understand the concept of flashing.
I did it for years on PSPs while I had one.

As for GBA development, I didn't know that, so I can retract the statement that my suggestion would be appropriate for the GBA board.  But for the NDS board, it can still apply.  At least half of what's there doesn't require flashing.

arctic_flame:
I'm turning fifteen in about a week.
I've been using computers since I was three.
I'm asian.
Now, do you REALLY think I've been pirating for less than 3 years?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 31, 2008)

So you've never reflashed ROM?

(Note, I'm also Asian, and have been using electronic devices since I was 1 and a half, but I don't see how that is related to piracy)


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 31, 2008)

It's a humourous, yet mildly true tereotype.

And, technically, I have reflashed ROM, just not on a GBA cart.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh well. It's just my opinion that it stays as it is. Anyone is perfectly entitled to think differently


----------

